# The practice of shooting silhouette paper in 10 meters distance!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

shoot the silhouette paper in 10 meters distance!The double circular targets in a A4 paper often be used in recent local competitions.You need to cultivate their sense of goal, and then control the rhythm and breath!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Much the same as here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

For greater precision shooting, try these:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Perhaps you will give some of these a try.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

